# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ποια ράτσα είναι προτιμότερη να πάρω?

## -Vasia1997-

Εγω και οι γονεις μου βαλαμε στοιχημα οτι εαν παρω το λοουερ σε αγγλικα και γαλλικα θα μου παρουν 4 πουλακια.Το εχω βαλει σκοπο να τα περασω και τα 2 που και ελπιζω να τα περασω.Επειδη εχω ηδη αρχησει να ψιλοψαχνω για πουλακια που θα ηθελα.Εδω θελω και την γνωμη σας η συμβουλες.Προς το παρον δεν εχω ελευθερο χρονο  αλλα μετα τον Μαιο θα εχω απλετο ελευθερο χρονο + μετα το καλοκαιρι θα εχω ελευθερο χρονο για να τα φροντιζω.Επισης θα ηθελα να μου προτεινετε πουλακια(να ειναι ευκολο να τα βρισκεις) που να εντεχουν σε χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες.Επισης δεν θελω καποιο πουλακι μεγαλυτερο απο love bird(λογω χωρου).Συμφωνα με αυτα εαν μπορειτε πειτε μου τι θα ηταν καταλληλο για μενα.

Εγω εχω βρει 3 ειδη που μου αρεσουν και νομιζω οτι κανουν σε αυτα που ζηταω :
1)Ζεβρακια εχω βρει ενα θεμα στο φορουμ που με βοηθησε αρκετα(ειναι μικρα σε μεγεθος,ευκολα πουλια)


2)Πιγκουινακια εχω βρει και εδω θεμα στο φορουμ(και αυτα ειναι μικρα σε μεγεθος και ειναι απο οτι βλεπω ευκολα πουλια)

και 3)love birds ξανα αλλα σε διαφορετικο χρωμα(επισης θα ηθελα να μαθω εαν μπορουν να τα βαλω στο ιδιο κλουβι με το αλλο μου ζευγαρι η θα γινουν επιθετικα?


Για πειτε μου και εσεις τις γνωμες σας :Happy0062:

----------


## demis

Eπειδη ειμαι κι εγω στην ιδια θεση με εσενα σκεφτομαι εκτος απο παπαγαλακια να αποκτησω κ αλλο ειδος.. σκεφτομαι καναρινια που εχω μεγαλη εμποιρια η ζεβρακια! τα ζευρακια νομιζω ειναι καλυτερο να διαλεξεις γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολα πιο μικρα και ειναι ευκολα στην αναπαραγωγη! οι παπαγαλοι ειναι απαιτητικα ζωα και ηδη με 4 εχεις πολλες υποχρεωσεις φαντασουν να αποκτησεις κι αλλα στο λεω γιατι κι εγω ειμαι με 2 λοβ, μπατζυ και ενα κοκατιλ και παρολου που εχω ελεθερο χρονο τρεχω και δεν φτανω! δεν ειναι μονο ο χρονος ειναι και οτι πρεπει να τους διαθετεις σε ολα  τους παιχνιδια μεγαλο κλουβι ταιρι κτλ οποτε αν θελεις να μεγαλωσεις το κοπαδι καλυτερα να ασχοληθεις με εξωτικα η με καναρινια!

----------


## mitsman

Συμφωνω με το Θεμη σε αυτα που ειπε... απο εκει και περα ειναι καθαρα πως θες να το δεις!!!! θες να ασχοληθεις με ενα συγκεκριμενο ειδος και σε λιγα χρονια να ξερεις τα παντα γυρω απο αυτο???
η θες να εχεις διαφορετικα πουλακια και να εχεις μια γενικη γνωση για την καθε ρατσα???? ειναι δικη σου επιλογη!!!!!


Το ποια ρατσα θα επιλεξεις δεν μπορει να σου πει κανεις αν δεν ξερει τι ζητας!!! ζητας χαδια και παιχνιδια??? κοκατιλ
θες ενα τρελο ζιζανιο πανεξυπνο και φασαριοζικο... παρε λαβμπερντ
θες γλυκουλια πουλακια ευκολα στην διαχειριση τους και στην αναπαραγωγη τους???? ζεμπρακια!!!! ειναι αναλογως τι θες!!!!!!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Κοιτα δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα τα καναρινια τα εχω παρει με στραβο τροπο χωρις καν να ξερω το λογο.Γενικως ειμαι απειρη με ολα τα ειδη πτηνων εκτως απο τα παπαγαλακια και τα love birds.Αμα παρω 2 ζευγαρια θα ειναι για να εχουν παρεα και ταιρι.Τα ζευρακια τα σκεφτομαι κιολας επειδη μπορουν να γινουν παρανθετοι γονεις(αφου τα love birds μου γεννανε μεν αλλα δεν τα πανε καλα στο κλωσσημα).Κοιτα να πω την αληθεια δεν ειμαι σαν τα αλλα μελοι σοτ φορουμ που περνανε ωρες με τα πουλακια τους η που τα εχουν μονιμα εξω.Προς το παρον ειμαι γεματη και μου ειναι δυσκολο να περναω ωρες με τα πουλακια + οτι τα βγαζω εξω οταν μπορω(επειδη πρεπει να τα επιτηρω μην πανε πουθενα επειδη παλια ειχα αφησει μια καρδερινα και την βρηκα πισω απο ενα επιπλο με σπασμενο λαιμο οποτε χωρις επιτηρηση δεν τα αφηνω ποτε).Τα παιχνιδια τους τα αγοραζω αν και βλεπω οτι δεν τα χρεισιμοποιουν καθολου με εξαιρεση τα ευρωπαικα που τα βρισκω ολη την ωρα στην κουνια τους.Κλουβι νομιζω ειναι καλα για το μεγεθος τους και ταιρι εχουν(και θα εχουν αυτα που θα παρω).Τα ζεβρακια και τα πιγκουινακια παραδεισια δεν ειναι?

Κοιτα θα ηθελα καποια πουλια που δεν θελουν πολυ παρεα αφου θα πηγαινω λυκειο και δεν ξερω πως θα ειναι τα πραγματα.Θα ηθελα να αντεχουν σε βαθμους απο 13-15(χειμωνας) και εως 30-32(καλοκαιρι) αφου εκει που ητανε και που θα τα παω οταν καλυτερευση ο καιρος εχει τετοιους βαθμους.Επισης δεν θα ειχα προβλημα εαν ζευγαρωναν ευκολα(οπως τα love birds).Α επισης θα ηθελα εαν γινεται να υπαρχει πολυς φοβος οταν τα βγαζω εξω μηπως το ενα δαγκωσει το αλλο και τρεχω(με επιτηρηση ενοω να τα αφηνω εξω).Επισης θα ηθελα το μεγεθος του να μη ξεπερναει των love birds οπως ειναι το κοκατιλ για να μην εχω και προβλημα με τον χωρο.
Επισης 2 ζευγαρια love birds μπορουν να ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι η θα εχω τραυματισμους?


Επισης αυτο το κλουβι κανει για καποιο ζευγαρακι απο τα παραπανω?(σιγουρα οχι love birds)

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Επισης με ενδιαφερουν τα parrotlet αφου ειναι πανεμορφα και παρα πολυ ζωηρα.Θα ηθελα ομως να μαθω τις τιμες του για ενα ζευγαρι
δεν με ενδιαφερει χρωμα επειδη ειχα δει ενα θεμα που ενα ζευγαρι κανει 200ευρο και εμεινα λιγο.Επισης θα ηθελα εαν ξερετε καποιο εκτροφειο η πετ σοπ στην Αθηνα οπου να εχουν parrotlet επειδη το πετ σοπ που πηγαινω δεν εχει.

----------


## vikitaspaw

εγω προτεινω..κατσε διαβασε για τα lower να καβατζωσεις τα πτυχια κ μετα θα χεις διπλη χαρα με οτι κ αν διαλεξεις...
Αν θες τη γνωμη μου...δεν προτιμω τα διαφορετικα ειδη γιατι εχουν διαφορετικες τροφες (σακουλακια κ σακουλουλια παντου), διαφορετικα κλουβια (για να τα καθαρισεις καλα θες να φας ολη τη μερα, ασε που γεμιζει ο τοπος κλουβες κ κλουβακια), διαφορετικες αναγκες, διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση κ στην τελικη καλυτερα να εξιδεικευτεις σε ενα ειδος κ να το ξερεις απ εξω κ ανακατωτα παρα λιγο κ απ ολα!!
Αυτα απο μενα, ελπιζω να βοηθησα!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

καλα οτι θα ριξω διαβασμα το ξερω.Μαλιστα λυπαμαι που δεν ασχολουμαι και τοσο πολυ αυτο τον καιρο με τα ζωακια μου αλλα δεν θα ειναι μονιμο.Καλα αυτο το εχω καταλαβει και με 2 διαφορετικα ειδη οτι θελουν σακουλακια απο δω και απο κει(εχω 2 τροφες για το καθενα).Μπα το καθαρισμα δεν θελει πολυ ωρα.Για τα 2 κλουβια (μονο για καθαρισμα) θελω ενα μισαωρο.Ναι με βοηθησες και τελικα ξερω τι θελω να παρω  :Happy:

----------


## mobile094

Θέλω να πάρω ένα ζευγάρι love birds γιατί είναι μάλλον τα πιο ήσυχα, αν κρίνω τουλάχιστον απο της αδερφής μου. Τα ζεβράκια δεν τα ήξερα καθόλου...εντάξει δεν είμαι και ο εξπέρ...

----------


## 11panos04

Τα πιο ησυχα...;;;Τα λαβ μπερντς...;;;Αν ειναι να σου κανουν μηνυση οι γειτονες για φασαρια,παρε λαβ μπερντς.Φαινεται να υπερβαλλω,αλλα δεν κανω πλακα καθολου.Δεν ξερω αν το παρεις απο μικρο κ το ταιζεις,το μαθεις στο χερι,αν γινεται πιο ηρεμο,αυτα απο τα πετ παντως,επειδη ειχα κι εγω αλλα καί ο γειτονας,δε βαζουν γλωσσα  μεσα.Τα δικα μου τα χα μεσα,ελεγα οληωρα απο μεσα μου''σκαστε ρε,θα εχουμε προβληματα...'',και φωναζουν ιδιως το μεσημερι,που ολοι κοιμουνται...Του γειτονα ειναι στο μπαλκονι....Πόσες φορές δεν κλεισαμε ματι μεσημερι απο τις φωνες τους...!!!Ασε που στην καταστροφη ειναι πρωτα.Ξυλο,πλαστικο,χαρτι,τ  οιχο...θα τα μασησουν ολα...

Τα παραδεισια απ την αλλη γεννουν πολυ αμα πετυχεις καλο ζευγαρι,σο υμιλαω εκ πειρας αποτυχιων στα ζεβρακια...Αλλοτε οι θηλυκιες ηταν πολυ ευαισθητες κ με το παραμικρο εβγαινανα απ τη φωλια...αλλοτε γεννουσαν αυγα κ δεν τα καθονταν...Αλλες φορες να βαζουν τριχα πανω απ τα αυγα,να ειναι επιθετικος ο αρσενικος,να μην κανουν αυγα στη φωλια...Ειναι πολυ αυααισθητα πουλια,και πρεπει να εισαι τυχερος να τυχεις στα πουλια...

Φιλικα

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Κωστα επειδη εχω ηδη ενα ζευγαρι love birds δεν βαζουν γλωσσα μεσα τους.Εμενα δεν με πειραζει καθολου και εχω δει οτι δεν φτανουν(παλι καλα) στα αυτια των γειτωνων οι τσιριδες τους.Χθες του παππου μου του ειχαν σπασει τοσο πολυ τα νευρα με τις τσιριδες που εβγαλα και αυτα αλλα και τα αλλα τα καημενα τα παπαγαλακια(δεν εφταιγαν) εξω απο το γραφειο  ::

----------


## demis

Γενικα ειναι αναλογα το ειδος απο ο,τι καταλαβα!! Αυτα που εχουν κοκκινο ραμφος ειανι πολυ πιο φωνακλαδικα απο τα αλλα... Καπου το εχω διαβασει. Τα δικα μου φωναζουν ακρετα και να φανταστητε εχω και το μπατζυ διπλα στο κλουβι τους κ εχει μαθει κ αυτο να κανει σαν λοβ, αν δε το δεις νομιζεις οτι σφυριζουν τα λοβ ενω το κανει αυτο και μαλιστα τοσο δυνατα που ειναι λες και σφυριζουν και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα... Και οταν αρχιζει αυτος τα λοβ σταματουν.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

δεν ξερω μπορει.Ωραια αρα εχεις περισσοτερες 'τσιριδες' στο σπιτι  ::

----------


## Kostakos

Ολοι οσοι εχετε lovebirds ειναι ευλογια για σας να εχετε τετοιους μπομπιρακους στο σπιτι, οποτε δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο τεραστιο problem η τσιριδα τους εε?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ναι μια χαρα ειναι.Εμενα μου αρεσει ετσι οπως τραγουδανε στους υπολοιπους τους σπανε τα νευρα.Αλλες φορες εγω επιτηδες βαζω αλλα love birds(μεσω ιντερνετ) να τραγουδανε για να αρχησουν και τα δικα μου :Jumping0045:

----------


## demis

Δεν ειναι κατι φοβερο οι φωνες τους! κι εγω το διασκεδαζω παντως!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ναι ωραια 'τσιριζουν'

----------


## panos70

Βασια να χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου loverbirds

----------


## Kostakos

Εεε λοιπον παιδια και εμενα μ'αρεσουν οι τσιριδες μιας και ειναι χαριτωμενες και δεν μου σπανε τα νευρα!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ευχαριστω.Ναι ειναι μια χαρα.Μακαρι να εχω και μικρες τσιριδες στο μελλον ::

----------


## demis

Σιγουρα θα εχεις Βασια υπομονη!! Και εσυ και τα πουλακια σου εχετε ολοκληρη ζω μπροστα σας για να δειτε μωρακια!

----------


## annouk313

Βασια μου θα σου πω και εγω τη γνωμη μου.δε γνωριζω αν εχεις αγορασει ηδη το ζευγαρακι σου βεβαια δε το διευκρινιζεις.

ζεμπρακια ειχα και συνεχιζω να εχω.γενικα ειναι πολυ καλοβολα πουλακια ευχαριστα,ευκολα στη "συντηρηση" τους και βεβαια οικονομικα και σε φαγητο και στην αγορα τους,στο περιπου στοιχιζουν 10-12 ευρω μπορεις να βρεις και με 9 ευρω στην αγορα.δεν τα λες ησυχα πουλακια ειναι πολυ ενεργητικα πουλακια και συνεχεια τριγυρνανε και σφυριζουν κανουν βασικα μπιπ μπιπ και τα αρσενικα τραγουδανε αλλα ειναι ευχαριστος ηχος.ειναι βεβαια και σε ποιο πουλακι θα πεσεις,γιατι εγω που εχω θηλυκια εχει για ζεμπρακι δυνατη φωνη και καποιες στιγμες γινεται λιιιγο κουραστικη,οταν εχω κατι σοβαρο να κανω.

lovebirds δεν ειχα ποτε προσωπικα αλλα ειχε δικος μυο φιλος για πολλα χρονια και εχει τυχει να τα φιλοξενησω ανα διαστηματα.προσωπικα δεν ημουν πολυ φιλη με τα παπαγαλακια οποτε αυτα μου ψιλοεσπαγαν τα νευρα.ειναι πανεμορφα, οπως και τα παρροτλετ που λες, αλλα συνεχεια βγαζουν κραυγουλες που εμενα με κουραζαν.τωρα βεβαια αυτο ειναι και θεμα γουστου εσυ πυο ηδη εχεις μπορει να σου αρεσει,αλλα σκεψου οτι θα προστεθουν αλλα 2 στη συλλογη σου αν αγορασεις οποτε ο θορυβος που κανουν θα διπλασιαστει!αυτ ακοστιζουν αποτι εχω προσεξει γυρω στο 40-50 ευρω το καθενα.


πιγκουινακια απο την αλλη, επισης δεν ειχα ποτε αλλα νομιζω πως ειναι το πιο ησυχο ειδος,αν εχω προσεξει καλα.σφυρανε πολυ λιγο και γενικα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον ειδος,ενα ειδος που προσωπικα θα ηθελα να αποκτησω καποτε γιανα το μαθω.ειναι λιγο ακριβουτσικα σχετικα βεβαια ειναι ολα.απο αποψη τροφης δεν ειναι ακριβα σε συντηρηση αλαλ για την αγορα ισως σου φυγει κανενα 100ευρω για να μην πω και παραπανω.

εσυ πανω απο ολα τι θες,θελεις να ασχοληθεις με ενα νεο ειδος η να προσθεσεις νεα πουλακια στη κατοχη σου.νομιζω παντως οτι αν παρεις Lovebirds και παλι δε θα εχουν προβλημα εφοσον ειναι και τα 2 σε ζευγαρια να συμβιωσουν,γιατι ειναι κοινωνικα πουλακια και δε θα υπαρχει και θεμα θηλυκιας.μνοο στη περιπτωση πυο βαλεις φωλια εκει ισως υπαρξουν τσακωμοι για το ποιος θα την πρωτοπρολαβει.αυτα γνωριζω να σου πω.

παντως και κατι τελευταιο,εφοσον αναφερεις οτι εχεις διαβασμα και οτι εισαι Λυκειο,μηπως να το ξανασκεφτοσουν εαν δεν εχεις ηδη αγορασει ειδος, για να παρεις αλλα πουλακια?εχεις ηδη 4 πουλακια, και αν παρεις και καποιος αλλο καταλαβαινεις οτι και μονο απο αποψη φροντιδας η κατασταση θα δυσκολεψει.μηπως δε μπορεσεις να ανταπεξελθεις εννοω,αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι πυο μονη σου θα το κρινεις και το λεω παντα με φιλικη διαθεση.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Οχι δεν εχω αγορασει κανενα πουλακι.Σε 2 μηνες θα δω εαν θα παρω και τι θα παρω,ισως και σε περισσοτερο διαστημα.Απλως ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα και ψαχνω στο φορουμ και γενικως στο ιντερνετ ετσι ωστε εαν ειναι να μην παρω καποιο ειδος που δεν εχω ιδεα και ετσι μου ηρθε και το πηρα.Ναι τα ζεβρακια ειναι τα πρωτα που θα παρω(εαν τελικα θα παρω) επειδη μετα τα θεματα που διαβασα δεν εχουν κανενα αρνητικο.Ουτε κοστους,ουτε τροφης,ειναι και αρκετα ανθεκτικα στο κρυο(στο χωρο που εχω τα αλλα εχει τωρα το χειμωνα απο 15-18)+ οτι ζευγαρωνουν ευκολα και μπορω να τα κανω εαν δεχθουν και τα ιδια παρενθετους γονεις για τα Love bird μου αφου δεν τα πανε και τοσο καλα στον τομεα του γονεα.Tα love bird εμενα δεν με πειραζουν οι φωνες τους μαλιστα μου αρεσουν.Δυστυχως αυτα και τα parrotlet μου τα απεκλεισαν οι γονεις μου  :sad:   .Στο πετ σοπ μου εχουν 1 ζευγαρι πιγκουινακια που κανει 25 $ το ενα και 50$ τα 2.Δεν ειναι ακριβα πουλια απο οτι εχω δει.Εγω θελω να προσθεσω και αλλο ειδος επειδη μου αρεσει πολυ να μαθαινω για τα ζωα κα τις ρατσες του(μανιακη  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) .Το εχω σκεφτει αυτο.Επισης ειμαι 3 γυμνασιου και οχι  λυκειο αλλα απο τη στιγμη που παρω τα πτυχια μου δεν θα εχω κατι αλλο με εξαιρεση το σχολειο και στο τελος θα εχω πολυ ελευθερο χρονο που δεν θα ξερω τι να κανω για να μην βαριεμε.Νομιζω οτι θα μπορω να ανταπεξελθω και σε αλλα πουλακια αφου δεν θελω και πολυ χρονο για να τα καθαριζω και να τους βαλω φαι και νερο.Μετα θα τα αφηνω να πετανε και να μου κουτσουλανε παντου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

